# NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off Retail w/Free Shipping!



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Thank you to everyone who ordered from us in 2009. We are happy to announce that we are having an unbelievable sale on all Koni suspension parts until June 30th, 2010. They are allowing us to sell their shocks, struts, coilovers, etc. at 47.5% off retail. On top of that we are doing free shipping anywhere in the lower 48 states!
Check out the Koni Sports, FSD shocks and struts and coilovers below. If you don't see a part you need, please email us or send us a PM!
Due to the low prices Koni is letting us sell at, please allow 1-4 business days for orders to ship from our Connecticut warehouse or Koni’s Kentucky warehouse. We will do our best to keep the backorder dates on our site updated if a part is out of stock. Thank you and we appreciate your continued support.









*All pricing in this post and on our website reflects the 47.5% off list pricing. *










*Koni Coilovers*










Koni Coilover Suspension Kit for MKIV Volkswagen R32 & MKI Audi TT (Quattro) - $1,155.00 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states 










*Koni Sport Shocks and Struts*










*Audi TT*
Koni Sport Adjustable Shocks/Struts for MK I Audi TT (FWD) - $548.10 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states 
Koni Sport Adjustable Shocks/Struts for MK I Audi TT Quattro & MKIV Volkswagen R32 - $573.30 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states 









*Koni FSD Shocks and Struts*










*Audi TT*
Koni Koni FSD Shock Absorber Kit for MK I Audi TT & MK IV Volkswagen R32 - $630.00 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states 









*Koni FSD/Eibach Kits*










*Audi TT*
Koni FSD / Eibach Suspension Kit for MKI Audi TT 6cyl Quattro - $840.00 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states 









*All Koni Products on Sale Until June 30th, 2010 at 47.5% Off Retail Price!!*

















*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site 
http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be charged additional shipping fees. If you are interested in ordering multiple items at once, please contact us for a shipping quote.

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our 6000 square foot facility in Vernon, Connecticut. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to sign-up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports
Any questions, feel free to PM us or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS 

_Modified by NAMotorsports at 1:33 PM 1-31-2010_

_Modified by NAMotorsports at 2:02 PM 2-8-2010_

_Modified by NAMotorsports at 12:20 PM 2-11-2010_

_Modified by NAMotorsports at 12:20 PM 2-11-2010_


_Modified by NAMotorsports at 12:24 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

Good prices, time for me to save some cash


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Good prices, time for me to save some cash

Sounds good. These are great deals


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

To the top


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I have that Koni FSD/Eibach cupkit - good stuff.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_I have that Koni FSD/Eibach cupkit - good stuff.

Everyone I've talked to that has that set really likes them.


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

Damn, why couldnt it be August or something. I would love to pick these up but alas no scratch.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (gls:maverick)*

I'm sure you aren't the only one in the same situation. I know I am. I'm saving my pennies as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Nick L.

_Quote, originally posted by *gls:maverick* »_Damn, why couldnt it be August or something. I would love to pick these up but alas no scratch.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump for the great pricing


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

Do you have the 4cyl quattro FSD/Eibach kit or only the one for the 3.2?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Do you have the 4cyl quattro FSD/Eibach kit or only the one for the 3.2?

Yes we do. Don't know why they didn't make it into the post.
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...042-1


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

How much for the rears only for a quattro car? 
How much for shipping to Toronto L4H1Z5?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_How much for the rears only for a quattro car? 
How much for shipping to Toronto L4H1Z5?

For the Yellows?


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

Yes the yellows.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Yes the yellows.

It would be $256.80 including shipping to Canada. Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

If I got the Eibach/FSD combo would it really take about a month to get to my place?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_If I got the Eibach/FSD combo would it really take about a month to get to my place?

The timeframe depends on how long it takes Koni to get them back in stock and ship them out. Currently they are listing them as not in stock. If you would like to be assured a set at the sale price, you can order them now. If you pay by credit card, you will not be charged until the parts ships. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

Would you guys take the $ right when I decide to purchase? I don't want to have to sit on $840 for a month or worry about it being/not being in my acct...thanks, lmk. I'm stoked to get on the combo deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

With a credit card we do not take the money until it ships unless you authorize us to do so. With a debit card we have no control over this as it is all controlled by your bank. 
And both of these are just authorizations to hold the money against your account.
Let us know if you have any other questions regarding the transaction and feel free to give us a phone call. 877 626 6867


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

PM Sent


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top!


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

anyone have the KONI coilover suspension kit? How does it compare to the Koni+Eibach kit?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

bump for an answer
can i run my oem springs with FSD? i like 4 wheeling around the pasture. 01 Haldex coupe
or are my springs shot by now, 150,000 miles? 
what else do i need to freshen my suspension?
thanx


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

You can run the OEM springs with the FSD system. At 150k, i would consider purchasing some new springs while you're changing the shocks/struts.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

Dammit I need money bump


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

whats up with the delivery? i am very disapointed that its such a slow boat. 
i dont remember, is it 2012 or 2014? hope i dont get in a wreck before then. 
or maybe i just go get the touarag








this probly wont help but








ps. i ordered the FSD/Eibach kit, I dont think they have it in this post at top, it didnt come up on his website for my car, phoned in order, email said it was August or September delivery, so I am thinking to order FSD from NAmotors (June 1?) and Eibach springs from TTStuff (instock, Neuspeeds are cheaper but have a little more drop)


_Modified by rburt at 3:29 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

^ I don't quite get your question. Shoot me an IM if you get a chance.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: NAMotorsports | Koni Shocks/Struts, FSDs & Coilovers - 47.5% off ... (NAMotorsports)*

if you need the Yellow Koni shocks & struts good deal but if your looking for sway bars F & R as well MJM auto hause has the best deal as their neuspeed bars come out at $125.83 each as NaMotorsporst are $179.99 & $199.99...... and MJM will switch up if you want to 25 MM Front & 22 mm Rear on the Neuspeed Free Shipping as well
but if just needing the "Yellow" Koni's good deal from NaMotorsports


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

everyone donate a dollar to the "i need coilovers" fund. Donations can be made to [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

bump. 

i have koni yellows and eibach springs now on my 180q. they're great, i recommend them.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

To the top!


----------

